# easywdw or touringplans?



## New2time (May 10, 2013)

Does anyone know who is more accurate? Easywdw and tourplans seem to be opposite on some suggested days to visit parks during our time planned there. ?????


----------



## MichaelColey (May 10, 2013)

We've been to WDW a total of about 20 weeks over the past few years, and easyWDW is SPOT ON with their crowd forecasts.  Plus it's totally free.

On our most recent trip, I signed up for a TouringPlans account for the Lines app, so I had access to their crowd forecasts.  I found their forecasts to be questionable at times, and many of the forecasted wait times were off significantly.  The Lines app was useful for actual (although WDW's official one was better) and reported times (although they weren't as plentiful as I would have expected), but the crowd forecasts weren't good at all.

I highly suggest easyWDW.com (the crowd forecasts/calendars, the blog, and the forum).  Many members here are members of the forum there.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (May 10, 2013)

I've used easywdw and it was accurate as far as we could tell when we were there.


----------



## HudsHut (May 10, 2013)

Does easywdw have an app?


----------



## MichaelColey (May 11, 2013)

Unfortunately not.


----------



## itradehilton (May 12, 2013)

We use easywdw too but we go to the park with early EMH when staying on property and leave after lunch. This allows us to get in all the major rides before the crowds start. Otherwise we go to the park listed on the calendar.


----------

